# Oh the humanity! Completely unprovoked attack by User Name



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

User Name/Jimmy-James got me good.

He knew I wanted to try a few Mac Barens and he got me good. No provocation (I'm innocent I tell ya') and he hit hard. The carnage:










He sent:
Mac Baren Vanilla Cream Flake Cut
Mac Baren Vintage Syrian
Mac Baren Navy Flake
Mac Baren Highland Blend and
Dunhill Early Morning Pipe

Yup, those are one pouch (the Highland Blend) and four (4!) full tins. That is an incredibly generous bomb!

The Vanilla Flake and Navy Flake are two Mac Barens that were _very_ high on my list of things I wanted to try. The Dunhill is also quite high on my list to try.

The other two look to be right up my alley. Here are the tin descriptions:

Highland Blend:


> Fully Matured Virginas, Ready Rubbed Burleys, Latakias and a touch of Fire-cured Cavendish is the recipe. We added one of the world's finest 30 years old Scotch whiskies, Glenfarclas...


Vintage Syrian:


> A little under half of the volume, is a smooth and yet powerful Latakia from Syria. This tobacco gives the blend the overall "smoky" taste. To add a spicy note to the blend, Turkish Oriental has been added.


I love a good English, Scottish or Balkan. That Vintage Syrian sounds like it might just be incredible.

I love my English blends, I love a good aro, and lately I've been getting into a few tobaccos that blend the two. The Highland Blend sounds like just the ticket.

I really can't wait to get into some of these. I already opened the Vanilla Flake (I haven't smoked it yet) and the tin note is outright intoxicating.

This was too generous. I really don't deserve it. Thank you very much Jimmy-James. I definitely appreciate it and I can't wait to try them.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Very Nice... Congrats


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice hit Jimmy-James!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Sweet bombing! I love that EMP, the others will be bumped on my to try list! Enjoy them Jeff and way to go Jimmy James!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

HaHaHaaaa.... Nicely done Username.:faint:

As far as you go Jeff, I think you deserve everything you get after the FishKilling incident! ound:


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

ooooooo, that's awesome......:hungry:
Very nicely done!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Damn! Very nice hit!

Liking the new forum section.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Sweet hit James! Some fine puffing ahead for you Jeff! :tu


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice Bomb Dood!


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Ok, first off, Jeff is the one that fired first. He sent me a lovely hardcastle pipe, that I received this last Thursday (and immediately smoked, and on again friday, and even brought it to my brother's wedding on saturday!!!)

It's quickly becoming a favorite, he deserved that package AND some.

Now if someone would only bomb me with a camera....ha. Going to have to take one from work.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

User Name said:


> Ok, first off, Jeff is the one that fired first. He sent me a lovely hardcastle pipe, that I received this last Thursday (and immediately smoked, and on again friday, and even brought it to my brother's wedding on saturday!!!)
> 
> It's quickly becoming a favorite, he deserved that package AND some.
> 
> Now if someone would only bomb me with a camera....ha. Going to have to take one from work.


Nah, that wasn't provocation or firing first...I've been so busy lately I've been behind in sending things out and getting back to PM's. We had talked about my helping get you a pipe from the going out of business sale at a local B&M and when I was too slow, I just bought one for you as penance. So, that was just to make up for my own slow response. Thus, the tobacco was unprovoked 

Oh, definitely thanks for the tobaccos. I've really enjoyed the Vanilla Flake so far. I'm having trouble deciding which I'll try next they all sound so good. I've been really wanting to try the Navy Flake though so I might go with that next.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Jeff10236 said:


> Nah, that wasn't provocation or firing first...I've been so busy lately I've been behind in sending things out and getting back to PM's. We had talked about my helping get you a pipe from the going out of business sale at a local B&M and when I was too slow, I just bought one for you as penance. So, that was just to make up for my own slow response. Thus, the tobacco was unprovoked
> 
> Oh, definitely thanks for the tobaccos. I've really enjoyed the Vanilla Flake so far. I'm having trouble deciding which I'll try next they all sound so good. I've been really wanting to try the Navy Flake though so I might go with that next.


I saw your Vanilla Flake review earlier. I'm interested to hear your take on the Navy Flake. I bought a little sample bag of it a while back, gone now, and am thinking of picking up another tin.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice hit enjoy bro!:rockon:


----------

